# For Those Who Got Their Admission In CMH Confirmed



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Salam! 
To all those who got their admissions confirmed in CMH, do reply here! 
Do state your aggregate also, so that we may get an idea where the merit might close...:thumbsup:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

84%+, confirmed admission


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

83.5% here


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

83.245 confirmed.


----------



## Tiger52 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey could you guys please share what they asked you in the interview?


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

So classes are starting from 22nd right?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I think 22nd is just orientation day.
I hope the year is friendly. Would hate to be a loner.


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> I think 22nd is just orientation day.
> I hope the year is friendly. Would hate to be a loner.


Haha! true, I don't know anyone there either


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol, I guess we know each other, although that doesnt really help considering we dont know each others names though..
Owell. Guess we'll have to charm our way into friends.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh dear you start before im back in the country, you'll have to deal with some of the ragging then unfortunately for 4 days


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow thanks Arsalan 
Its fine really. I dont think it'll be THAT bad...


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Wow thanks Arsalan
> Its fine really. I dont think it'll be THAT bad...


Your immediate seniors just got done with exams and it's their first time ragging so they dont know the limitations lol
They need to blow off some steam 
It wont be bad
But not pretty either


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

hey guys. i got admitted in both aga khan university and cmh? where should i go?


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

danger boy said:


> hey guys. i got admitted in both aga khan university and cmh? where should i go?


Agha Khan is the better university.

However, it entirely depends on your circumstances as to which which university will be better for you.


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

i guess im alright financially....my dad owns some stores of gourmet....i just dont get what makes aku so special


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

AKU is a better school for many reasons, but that doesn't mean CMH isn't a great school either. 

Ragging is moronic and shouldn't be tolerated but because it isn't the faculty's problem they don't really care to put a stop to it since they hate to do any real work.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Grimes said:


> Agha Khan is the better university.
> 
> However, it entirely depends on your circumstances as to which which university will be better for you.


Hands down, AKU. (Y)

And, when you do go there, give your Biochemistry and Radiology and Pathology HODs a hello and a "see you soon" from my side (Shalamar). :-D 

- - - Updated - - -

AKU is better simply because of it's strong Alumni.


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

danger boy said:


> hey guys. i got admitted in both aga khan university and cmh? where should i go?


AKU! Best uni in Pakistan, and recognized internationally as well!


----------

